# Ugliest Door!



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Customer just wanted the trim touched up, not the door, for a resale.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

RCP said:


> Customer just wanted the trim touched up, not the door, for a resale.


perhaps they thought it looked "rustic"

I prefer the term crap


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Not the kind of look I want. I think they should of matched that frame to the color of the window above.


----------



## th2765 (Mar 2, 2009)

That's pretty good for what they wanted!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Well the trim sure looks better!  What'd ya use?


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

Rehabbing the brick mold and side light makes that door look even worse than it did before. I'd have offered a discount on the door simply because having the door done also is the right thing to do. I would hate leaving that job like that.

Nice work on the rest though.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks.
Old Masters Gel Stain, Rob hated leaving it like that!
The guy got a good deal because we also did the trim for 56 of these for him.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Love that rustic door! Sweet! 

Gel stain... Blech!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I think that door is intentionally "rustic" looking. Looks ok, not my taste though.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Whoever buys it will probably hire you to come back & finish the job.:jester:


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

Old Masters is my favorite interior oil stain company. The gel Stain is great for polyurethaned or varnished surfaces where the homeowner doesn't want to pay to strip or sand the clear coat off. Just light sand, tack cloth, and put that gel over it. Let it dry 24-32 hours, then seal it again with a poly or varnish. My favorite half assed way to go! Also great for fiberglass doors, streaking, ect. Though I sure you did a good job, I don't like the look of the door.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

hammerheart14 said:


> Old Masters is my favorite interior oil stain company. The gel Stain is great for polyurethaned or varnished surfaces where the homeowner doesn't want to pay to strip or sand the clear coat off. Just light sand, tack cloth, and put that gel over it. Let it dry 24-32 hours, then seal it again with a poly or varnish. My favorite half assed way to go! Also great for fiberglass doors, streaking, ect. Though I sure you did a good job, I don't like the look of the door.


Hence the title, "Ugliest door".


Here are some doors we did


----------

